# Very NEEDY dog!



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Is anyone else's dog extremely needy? By that I mean I can't move an inch without him being right there watching what I'm doing, and even if I'm sitting on the couch, he just sits there and stares, waiting for me to move. He does the same thing to my boyfriend too. If we go into the kitchen, he has to stand in the doorway and watch (he knows he's not allowed in, and if he sees we're eating, he will go lay on his bed), and if we go upstairs, he follows. It kinda gets annoying sometimes, because he's always under our feet. As I'm typing this, he's sitting at the end of my BF's footstool and staring at me, giving little whines every once in a while. It's as if he's afraid one of us is going to disappear if he takes his eyes off us! lol. He will go back and forth from my end of the couch to the other end where my BF sits, and will sit at each end staring at us for about 5 minutes, and then switch sides.

If enough time passes and one of us doesn't look at him, he will set his head on one of our laps and wiggle his butt back and forth, giving us the puppy dog eyes. He's always been like this, I've never had a dog that seemed so needy and always wanting to be right there when anything happens. All other dogs I've seen will eventually give up, and lay down on their bed and go to sleep, but not my boy, he will go lay on his bed, but continue to stare and watch our every move. I've actually timed him, and he sat in the same spot and stared at us for almost 2 hours! lol.

I'm just kinda curious if anyone else's pitties do this, and if so, why do you think they do it? Is it because of the natural breed traits to be very human friendly that make them so attached? Or is my guy just overly attached to us? He was taken away from his mother at 3 weeks old, could this have any bearing on his behavior?

He has been standing like this for nearly a half hour now...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my pup crush is like that always wants to cuddle and if im busy he will follow me around until I sit with him lol, very annoying When im very busy and he is under my feet lol.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Bullet's not allowed on any of the furniture, but I'm sure if he was allowed, he would be in my face constantly. lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol when i get a chance to watch tv i usually lay in bed and watch it , but poor crush cant jump up there yet so all I see are ears flying up over the edge as he jumps toget my attention lol,he is hilarious when he does that, but i swear the minute i get up to get a drink or go to the bathromm he crying to get off the bed { he cant jump down either lol its like 3ft high lol} he just cant stand being alone.I try to be very quiet when i have to get up but he always wakes up and has to follow.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That is part of the APBT personality, eager to please their owner & stand by their side. My dogs are my right & left hand peeps.

Who needs friends when you have dogs


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

yep.Pretty Girl is at my feet under my desk snoring as I write this.She follows me everywhere.When I go get in the shower she sleeps outside the shower door on the mat.


----------



## paintedwildd (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea Dessy is always underfoot, it's annoying. When I'm in a rush she trips me up and I accidentally kick her in the face but she never learns lol


----------



## Missy's Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Missy is the Same way. She has to be around me constantly. Its even worse when my husband is out of town for work. She seems to cling even harder when he is away. 
Its funny to if I walk out the front door and don't lock it she is ok. If I put the key in the lock and turn it she goes nuts crying and jumping on the front door like it's the end of the world.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko will follow me around and sit and stare until I settle down. My theory is, since he sleeps all of the time, that he is waiting for me to sit still somewhere so he can sleep near me. Tonight I'm house sitting for a friend and Ecko is staying home with my partner. We'll see how he does when I'm not there. Dawn, my partner, tells me all the time that he whines when I leave the room if he can't follow. I think they have an inborn need to be near their leader, just in case.
So yeah, it's not just yours. LOL


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Diesel follows me everywhere.. i get up to turn off the tv.. he gets up just to move 3 feet then lay back down. lol


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

dixieland said:


> yep.Pretty Girl is at my feet under my desk snoring as I write this.She follows me everywhere.When I go get in the shower she sleeps outside the shower door on the mat.


Bullet does the same thing when I shower too! Unless I close the door, then he lays right outside the door, which is right at the top of the stairs, and he hangs his front feet over the first stair and watches downstairs. lol



Missy's Mom said:


> Missy is the Same way. She has to be around me constantly. Its even worse when my husband is out of town for work. She seems to cling even harder when he is away.
> Its funny to if I walk out the front door and don't lock it she is ok. If I put the key in the lock and turn it she goes nuts crying and jumping on the front door like it's the end of the world.


Bullet gets even more attached to me when my BF is away too. He knows that's the only time he gets to sleep in the bed too... lol. It almost seems like he is more attached to my BF than me, if I have him in the truck and I drive away from my BF, Bullet goes nuts, but he doesn't do that to me if I'm the one being left behind... hmmph... lol



cEElint said:


> Diesel follows me everywhere.. i get up to turn off the tv.. he gets up just to move 3 feet then lay back down. lol


Yep, same thing here. No matter how many times he gets stepped on or kicked by accident, he doesn't care, and doesn't seem to learn either. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yup same here. usually it does not bother me, but it bothers people who I hang out with for some reason. They think something is wrong that I cant even go the bathroom without him following me, or sitting outside the door til I come back out. I tell him to wait when I am just getting a drink. He is good when I tell him to wait, but I see his neck stretched so far to look over the couch for me, as long as he has eye contact he is good, lol. Sometimes I wonder if he thinks I might make a break for it and go on a walk all by myself. or maybe play with a ball without him, lol. yeah right, its so much better when he is there, I would never go by myself, lol.

kinda on the same subject. I have a family beach I take my pup in the summer, he loves it and is almost a pro at riding the waves now. Public beaches on the south shore of Massachusetts don't allow dogs from memorial day - labor day. I sometimes go to a friends public beach and have to leave Gargamel at home. which totally sucks. But, I swear when I come home and he smells I have been to the beach without him, he does not want any part of me for an hour or so, he acts all sad.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. That reminds me of Bruno. He does the same thing.










This is what i see every time I look over from the computer


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> yep.Pretty Girl is at my feet under my desk snoring as I write this.She follows me everywhere.When I go get in the shower she sleeps outside the shower door on the mat.


Haha same here.

As for the computer desk, Lex is usually at my feet & Lily somehow still manages herself in my lap, goofy dogs haha


----------

